# all my google destinations are in Antarctia?



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i use a site called shutterfly to organize/administer several 4-H and junior rifle clubs. There is a very useful page that uses google maps to direct parents to various locations. 

for the past year or so all my google maps references are tagged with longitude / latitudes that places the destination (despite having the correct addresses) in Antarctica. 

here is an example of a shooting range in South Carolina:

951 Summers Dr, Ridgeville, [email protected],32.9286458

why is the added (wrong coordinates being added)

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

The latitude and longitude are reversed but I don't know what would cause that. Check out 32.9286458, -80.2825307. Maybe something in your settings? Are the parents involved having the same problem?

Peg


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i had not noticed the reversing of lat long...a lat of 32.9 and long of of 82 is the example correct location...Thank You for that fact....

Only i set up the locations which has been done on several different computers, office and home.

i warned the parents that the mapping function was giving me problems,,,there only reaction has been to say "can we follow you?". I will question to find information on your question. Thank You.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Google knows everything... Maybe you have an upcoming move that you don't know about yet?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Google knows everything... Maybe you have an upcoming move that you don't know about yet?


Well, Ok,, But the drive to Antarctica is going to be a rough one the parents and I....


----------

